# deer hunters see any waterfowl?



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

any concentrations of waterfowl observed last weekend anywhere?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

seems like not many mallards in 2f1, but a ton of divers and geese...and oh boy the swans!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw more waterfowl this weekend than I have seen in months!! It was awesome, but I was so torked cause I didn't bring the deeks.


----------



## polygon (Jul 7, 2005)

I saw a ton o ducks around Lamoure...I was a pheasant guy, I still saw enough


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Saw decent numbers, but that is mainly because we were out kicking the slough bottoms. For the most part, the duck numbers in South Central ND were really low compared to most deer openers. I just don't think there was much of a migration.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm ill tell you if i see any when i get back


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Saw quite a few nice mallards but personally wouldn't dare try to hunt them during deer gun season. We did see one duck hunter north of Lakota walking around a slough with his camo on. I say that's a mighty risky idea this time of year.

155MM


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Came back home from deer hunting and I am going to load up decoys and blinds and head out again, Ducks are movin in  

Later

Bob


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

My shack overlooks this beaver pond. We here geese allot, and I like talking with them at times when we come in for lunch..
4 bucks and a doe for 3 of us opening AM.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I took a little nap before heading out, 7AM my wife woke me up and asked if i was supposed to be duck hunting  The guys i was supposed to be hunting with did well! 

Bob


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sure as heck did holy in about 2 hours i saw 5 V's of geese


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

ive seen alot but they have all been high and have been flying right by but there is bunches and bunches


----------

